# 2nd/3rd car insurance



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Can anyone recommend a decent insurer that will mirror NCB on a second car.

I'm looking at getting a cheap run around, either a 207/clio diesel or even a golf/Passat/A4 diesel and spending no more than £500 on buying it. THe intention is to use it going to the shops so it doesn't matter if people hit it with a trolley or reverse in to it 

I'll also use it for the occassional trip to wales as it costs me almost £80 to go there and back in the Leon  well i filled it up friday - £25 (120miles) then filled it up in Wales £50 - (220 miles) and now I need to fill it up again - a further 60 miles and no doubt £65, a pug diesel should do all of that on 50p 

Thanks
steve


----------



## Tight Git (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi

Sky insurance did me a good deal on my Fabia when I took my full NCD to a new car. Think it was 3 years discount equivalent.

Try them - helpful people!

HTH


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

thanks, i've found tescos to be quite cheap and thats without using a mirrored policy its working out around £220 fully comp for a cheep run around ... if i ever find one !


----------



## Paulo (Aug 11, 2007)

_I've got an Admiral Multi-Car, seems good value over the individual quotes I got, although a change of car has increased my premium by £700 +..._


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

^^ ouch!!! :wall:

I wasn't allowed a quote on the multi car stuff as it's not really a multi car one...it's also multi person...

According to the idiot I spoke too, I have too many cars for one person to use!

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

well a 1.6 Polo 1999 with Tescos is £222 third party and £260 fully comp, that is with no no claims as these are being used on the leon and a claim pending against the wife which should be no fault as we were stationary when they reversed into the side of us ....


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

I've got our 3 cars, 2 BMW's and a zaffie on Admiral Multi Quote. Very good savings. Mine and wife's cars used to be with tesco where you can link both policies in the same household.

But when it came to adding the convertible tesco couldnt get near Admiral MC so I switched.

BTW, imo I dont think someone can just say changing car increased the premium by 700 quid without saying what the change was ie newer car, bigger engine, more risk etc.

Beep, beep:driver:


----------



## hillhound (Sep 11, 2010)

Bike insurers seem to be more generous when it comes to having a second bike.

BMW R1150GS fully comp £137

then I added a BMW R100RS which took it up to £142!

so £5 to insure the 'project' for a year.

(All with Dial Direct)


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

+1 Admiral multicar, £650 for the 370 and Yaris including business use and mods. Cheapest by a mile. 

Watch out for insuring your car in a garage overnight, it makes your premium go up, road is the cheapest then driveway. Saved me £50.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

bugger, i though it was the other way around, if i had know i would have insured mine for leaving it on the road !!


----------

